# Gibt es bei Kabel oder Anschlüssen Lizenzen?



## S0ckel (14. Mai 2016)

*Gibt es bei Kabel oder Anschlüssen Lizenzen?*

Guten Abend,

Ich bin gerade dabei ein 3D-Objekt (Monitor) zu erstellen, um es später zu verkaufen.
Da ein Monitor Anschlüsse besitzt muss man ja diese irgendwie mit modellieren 
Nun zu meiner Frage: Gibt es bei Kabeln, wie USB, HDMI, Displayport, Klinke oder Kaltgeräte eine Lizenz, die man für 3D-Objekte, die man verkaufen möchte, erwerben muss?

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Spezialisten, die mir bei meiner speziellen Frage weiter helfen können 

MFG,

S0ckel


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es bei Kabel oder Anschlüssen Lizenzen?*

Hallo das patent Amt  müsste es wissen


----------



## fipS09 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es bei Kabel oder Anschlüssen Lizenzen?*

Google sagte mir auf die schnelle ca. 10000Dollar im Jahr für HDMI. Wende dich mal hierhin: HDMI :: Contact

Edit: HDCP kostet wohl nochmal ca. 15000Dollar jährlich. Kann allerdings keine seriösen Quellen liefern.


----------



## LukasGregor (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es bei Kabel oder Anschlüssen Lizenzen?*

Displayport 1.4 mit 432 p bei 6  Hertz: Kampfansage der VESA an HDMI


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es bei Kabel oder Anschlüssen Lizenzen?*

Kommt darauf an; für die Stecker an sich sowie Kabel muss man soweit ich weiß üblicherweise keine Lizenzgebühren zahlen, für die Elektronik dahinter in einigen Fällen (etwa HDMI) schon.


----------



## S0ckel (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es bei Kabel oder Anschlüssen Lizenzen?*

Ok danke


----------



## Voodoo2 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es bei Kabel oder Anschlüssen Lizenzen?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an; für die Stecker an sich sowie Kabel muss man soweit ich weiß üblicherweise keine Lizenzgebühren zahlen, für die Elektronik dahinter in einigen Fällen (etwa HDMI) schon.



oh doch selbst für kabel mit sicherheit

z.b verdrillungen bei Überlandleitungen früher


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es bei Kabel oder Anschlüssen Lizenzen?*

So weit ich es weiß musst du halt unter das Modell schreiben all rights reserved oder so...


----------

